# Bailey and Harlie at the Park!!!



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all here's yet more pics of Bailey and Harlie this time at the park!!!xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How cute..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Aww too cute!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, So glad Harlie has settled in well and what a great piccy. Is she being good now or still causing havoc? lol


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't want to speak to soon but i think they are both calming just a tiny bit in a way that they will stop after you've told them the 10th time rather than the 15th time he hexx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pics, they are very cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

aww how sweet is that


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovely dogs, great names too


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thedog said:


> Don't want to speak to soon but i think they are both calming just a tiny bit in a way that they will stop after you've told them the 10th time rather than the 15th time he hexx


pmsl tell me about it lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

very lovely looking dogs...that one standing up sure has some booty lol.

gorgeous, the pair of them


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> very lovely looking dogs...that one standing up sure has some booty lol.
> 
> gorgeous, the pair of them


Thats Bailey with showing off his behind we walks with a wiggle as well so makes it more noticeable he hexx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aaaaahhhhhhh sweet


----------

